# C17MR vs 17MR



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Opinion...
Is the $1(+) more in cost worth it??? Does the "C" model catch more fish???


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

It is only worth the extra money if you want one of the colors of the C series. I don't think the C series catch more fish and I like the hooks better on the regular mirrodines.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Olive green back with silver sides and chartreuse back with silver sides is all you need bud


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

2-weeks ago I caught 3 keeper largemouth on the chartreuse w/ silver...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree, I like the colors of the C model.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've caught a boatload of specs and reds, including a lot of bull reds on the C.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Desert Eagle said:


> 2-weeks ago I caught 3 keeper largemouth on the chartreuse w/ silver...


This one is my fav


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Magic Mike said:


> This one is my fav



I caught +/- 20 specs on a chartreuse/silver one on Saturday..


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

It has been my go-to for the last 3 summers. I've caught litterally hundreds of trout on it... clear sky, dark sky - doesn't matter. This year, I've picked up a good bit of reds off of it too


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, I ordered a MirrOlure catalog thinking I could order direct and hopefully get some good prices --- NOT!!! The Cs run $8.99 ea and the 17s are $8.49. I exchanged a few email with them (that's L&S Bait Company) discussing Cs and 17s and they told me everything we already know - the only difference between the two lures are the eyes, colors, and the hooks. They are both designed to be fished the same way and for the same fish. Heck, I replace all stock hooks with one size larger for additional weight/casting distance and this doesn't seem to hamper lure action (I tie 'em on w/ loop knots) but I think the larger hooks help with hook-ups. Both are excellent lures, most all of us use 'em, but based on all the fish I've caught on both lures, in my opinion, the additional cost isn't worth it. 

I hope you all visited Academy Sports last week and stocked up on 17s at $4.99 ea and their rod sales were quite good as well - 7' Penn inshore rod for $29.99.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

of all the mirrodines regular and C-eyes my top 5 are as follows

c17mr "SS"- sexy shad (blue back pearl belly with a chartreuse side stripe
17mr- green back pearl belly or silver belly cant remember
17mr "EC"- electric chicken
c17mr "GCSB"- green chartreuse with silver bones
c17mr - White with silver bones


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I primarily use the sexy shad color and it's been a killer on bull reds early in the morning. I went up a size on the treble hooks and find I lose a lot fewer reds than with the small stock hooks. Hydrodynamics weren't negatively impacted with the larger hooks.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

If you bury the hook on the C series in your index finger, it is almost impossible to get out while the boat.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

There are a lot of hooks out there that hold onto me much better than they hold fish. I've had hooks in the fingers and hands - as most anglers have - and I've them in my legs an feet - but the most tricky was one in the armpit! I won't forget that one...


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I buried a 17mr in my fingernail the other weekend... it was a tough one to get out... managed to get it out though while on the kayak


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

i got a hook from a yo-zuri 3d crystal minnow stuck in my hand and it hurt pretty bad and it was incredibly hard to get the barb out without making it hurt even worse on top of that i was 4 minutes from running late for work so it had to come out at any cost


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> If you bury the hook on the C series in your index finger, it is almost impossible to get out while the boat.


No chit! I buried one in my thumb when a 20lb red thrashed when I was removing the hook. I literally had to bear hug the fish to keep it from ripping my thumb off then have my son-in-law come over to help get the hook out, while the red was still on the other treble. He first tried to cut the hook. These things are hardened, and he managed to break the wire cutters and inflict more pain and blood in the process. Ultimately had to just rip the hook out of my thumb.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

My brother put a 10/0 through the palm of his hand and went to the emergency room and they cut through the hook with a pair of the Manley compound pliers. He urged me to put a set in my kayak for the inevitable, and of course I didn't until i lodged a black-chrome 5/0 in my pointer finger. After this experience, I spent the money. They go through big, hardened hooks one-handed and with ease. I coated mine with engine assembly lube and vacuum sealed them and will tear them open if i ever hook myself again.


----------

